#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Duvida sobre o sistema num cisco 1840

## lrmurad

Pessoal, gostaria de tirar uma dúvida em relação meu cisco, apesar de uma vez ter conseguido tirar a senha dele, sou completamente leigo nesse sistema.

Eu tenho um 1840, só que uns tempos atrás, eu tirei o cartão de memória dele e formatei para usar fora dele.

Eu perdi o sistema? Caso eu tenha perdido, tem como reinstalar? eu tava querendo usar pra fazer o balanceamento de 2 adsl, mas não sei mais se é possível dado essas condições.

Desde já agradeço.

Obrigado.

----------


## alexei

Olá,
Se você formatou a flash vai precisar do IOS e refazer a configuração.

abraço.
para aprender mais sobre roteadores e switches cisco tente um curso CCNA, existem ótimas opções online. Uma das melhores é o curso ccna da dltec do brasil.

----------


## lrmurad

mas esse IOS, pra adquirir é preciso pagar? ou só baixar?

----------


## bobyxd

cara eu ja passei por isso se quiser o iso do cisco me passa seu msn que mando para vc 
para adquiri vc tem que ter feito uma compra direto na cisco ou ter um amigo associado> 




fico feliz em te ajuda tive muito dor de cabeça com isso

----------


## eliask

> mas esse IOS, pra adquirir é preciso pagar? ou só baixar?


é só catar o IOS na internet e colocar dentro da flash

----------

